# 1964 custom 6



## walkermechanix (Sep 13, 2014)

Looking for a parts manual for a 1964 sears custom 6 917.99520.Looking to rebuild it .Thankyou


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

https://barnyardtractors.files.wordpress.com/2018/10/custom-6-917-99810-917-99800.pdf


----------



## walkermechanix (Sep 13, 2014)

Is there anything different between the two 
Models 91799810 and 91799520 besides the hood? I have the 91799520. Thanks for the manual


----------



## walkermechanix (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't know specifics, but in my opinion the (917) 99500 - 99820 were basically same tractor with yearly fashion upgrades and of course recoil vs electric start.
Looks like $50 could get you a re-imaged 91799520 manual off eBay: Sears Custom 6 600 Lawn Garden Tractor, Mower & Dozer Owner & Parts (3 Manual s) | eBay


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

walkermechanix said:


> Looking for a parts manual for a 1964 sears custom 6 917.99520.Looking to rebuild it .Thankyou


Info indicates the 99520 as a 1965 model, not that it matters much. The serial number would be more precise, if its still there.


----------

